# H6 print out from the DMV



## LSalander (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if you have to get an original DMV H6 print out (driving record) for each company you apply to or if you can use copies?

I'm in CA if that makes any difference.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jan 16, 2011)

That seems to be the new direction employers have taken around here. As a result I've been to the DMV more times in the last year and a half than my entire life combined. I really wish you didn't have to go in person and wait an eternity just for one silly piece of paper...and do that once every 20 days (or however long ambulance company HR people have determined [through their witchcraft] how long they're good for).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2011)

i just got one print out and made photocopies of it. the places i have applied for are perfectly fine with photocopies. im in cali also


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

Never  had a problem with copies.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jan 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Never  had a problem with copies.



Another curious feature of ambulance HR reps is they're apparently not even clear on 
this as I've always had to provide an original and it had to be within like 20-30 days of printing it out. Gotta love SoCal EMS.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarilly mind having to get an original with a job in hand. However, I would find it signfiicantly annoying if I had to turn one in just to start the process.


----------



## looker (Jan 18, 2011)

As long as it been obtained with in the last 2 weeks copy is fine.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 18, 2011)

*copies vs original*

So far, only company that has required an original is Schaefer.  They seem a bit strict on a few issues, so I'm not that surprised.

I'm yet to hear back from Rural Metro or AmeriCare on 'original or copy', but everyone else seems to have no problem with a copy.


----------

